# Blonde or Brunette



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Not sure if my first attempt at creating a poll worked LOL

Ok ladies....need some hair color advice. My natural hair color is dark brown. I was blondish(highlights) for over 10 years up until Summer 2008 when I drastically changed it to brunette. DH wants it back to blonde. When people see me it's very divided. Some like it blonde...others like it dark. My hairdresser thinks it's time for a change and wants me to venture back to blonde. I'm in the middle. Don't know which I like better. I kinda still like the dark. 

What do you think? Do you like my hair better Blonde or Brunette? 

[attachment=61633:blonde.jpg]
[attachment=61634:blonde1.jpg]

OR
[attachment=61635:7727_171...676864_n.jpg]
[attachment=61636:20739_12...698028_n.jpg]


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

The brunette definately brings out your beautiful eyes, Just my opinion though, you are beautiful either way. I am soooo jealous.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I voted for brunette, although both look great on you. I'm naturally a brunette, but did a really light brown/almost blonde, auburn brunette and am back to my natural dark brunette color. My fiance liked the light, but now really loves my natural color and the fact it is less up keep.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

you are a beautiful woman! dark or light.


I think the blonde streaks look more 'fashionable'
the dark looks beautiful but natural.

I like blonde on you, as it matches the way you dress and your modern and up-to date charisma you have.

I would go for : blonde to make a change. and feel fresh and new.


----------



## dmwhitman (Jan 16, 2010)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 8 2010, 09:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883208


> Not sure if my first attempt at creating a poll worked LOL
> 
> Ok ladies....need some hair color advice. My natural hair color is dark brown. I was blondish(highlights) for over 10 years up until Summer 2008 when I drastically changed it to brunette. DH wants it back to blonde. When people see me it's very divided. Some like it blonde...others like it dark. My hairdresser thinks it's time for a change and wants me to venture back to blonde. I'm in the middle. Don't know which I like better. I kinda still like the dark.
> 
> ...


Brunette for sure


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I think you look fabulous in your natural brunette color! I'm all for highlights, but I'm truly a fan of being natural.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Feb 8 2010, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883214


> The brunette definately brings out your beautiful eyes, Just my opinion though, you are beautiful either way. I am soooo jealous.[/B]


 :blush: Blushing. THank you

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Feb 8 2010, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883217


> I voted for brunette, although both look great on you. I'm naturally a brunette, but did a really light brown/almost blonde, auburn brunette and am back to my natural dark brunette color. My fiance liked the light, but now really loves my natural color and the fact it is less up keep.[/B]


It is less maintenance...although I have my color touched up every 6 or 7 weeks...it's easier one color. DH Erik is a punk..he says it's a scam b/c he married a blonde LOL!!! (he is joking of course lol)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Feb 8 2010, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883218


> you are a beautiful woman! dark or light.
> 
> 
> I think the blonde streaks look more 'fashionable'
> ...


Aww thanks Becky! Such decisions! 

QUOTE (drclee @ Feb 8 2010, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883223


> I think you look fabulous in your natural brunette color! I'm all for highlights, but I'm truly a fan of being natural.[/B]


I like natural too...plus the fact my mother and I look more alike when I'm brunette.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

To be completely honest, I think you look best with your natural color. It looks more sophisticated and I think it brings out your beautiful face more. I think women look best going with their natural color and adding a few natural looking highlights (not blonde) if you feel like you need more than one color in your hair. My vote is definitely for staying brunette!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i like both on you Tammy but i think brunette definitely compliments your skin tone and features! also it brings out the oh so sexy chic in you!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

beautiful both ways...lucky girl!!! 

what about something a little more in between : a warmer blonde tone (sort of like the middle pic of Mandy Moore) : http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http:/...ved=0CBEQ9QEwBA

Think it would look terrific with your skin tones

Whatever you end up doing, you do know we'll need to see updated pics now! HAHA! Fun!!!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow, you look great beautiful both ways! They look completely different! Love it, I think the dark hair is more elegant, but the blonde is fun!! How about dark hair in winter and light hair in the summer! Best of both worlds!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Feb 8 2010, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883240


> To be completely honest, I think you look best with your natural color. It looks more sophisticated and I think it brings out your beautiful face more. I think women look best going with their natural color and adding a few natural looking highlights (not blonde) if you feel like you need more than one color in your hair. My vote is definitely for staying brunette![/B]



Everyone made so many good points....one I like is to go blonde and do something different..why not, because you can always change it again.

But as for which I prefer, natural for the reason above. I think your hair should complement your face, which it does as a blonde but it does it better as a brunette.  Plus if you look more like your Mom...I mean that is reason enough right?


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay this is a TRUE compromise...............

I would go back to dark and have only a few foils done to frame your face( maybe 8 fine foils)Not heavy foils like the pics. Just enough to highlight but showing your dark hair too. Not in big chunky streaks but finer distribution.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 8 2010, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883250


> Okay this is a TRUE compromise...............
> 
> I would go back to dark and have only a few foils done to frame your face( maybe 8 fine foils)Not heavy foils like the pics. Just enough to highlight but showing your dark hair too. Not in big chunky streaks but finer distribution.[/B]


well that sounds good!

and it especially would be good to keep your hair in a healthy state.

ablonde around the facal parts would make a difference but wold still keep your hair looking natural altogether.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

You look great in both! You can always go lighter in the spring/summer and darker with warm caramel highlights in the fall/winter. That may work really well with the lighter color spring/summer clothes and darker clothing in the colder days.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Feb 8 2010, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883240


> To be completely honest, I think you look best with your natural color. It looks more sophisticated and I think it brings out your beautiful face more. I think women look best going with their natural color and adding a few natural looking highlights (not blonde) if you feel like you need more than one color in your hair. My vote is definitely for staying brunette![/B]


Good points. Maybe I"ll add in some highlights for a change to the existing dark hair. DEFINITELY not cutting my hair shorter though. Everytime I cut it short I regret it. 

QUOTE (Remy @ Feb 8 2010, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883241


> i like both on you Tammy but i think brunette definitely compliments your skin tone and features! also it brings out the oh so sexy chic in you!![/B]


Oh so sexy chic....ahhh thank you Cat! hehehe. I always say I lose immediate sex appeal w/short hair LOL. 

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 8 2010, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883242


> beautiful both ways...lucky girl!!!
> 
> what about something a little more in between : a warmer blonde tone (sort of like the middle pic of Mandy Moore) : http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http:/...ved=0CBEQ9QEwBA
> 
> ...


Awhile back when my hairdresser put me in "hair rehab" due to overprocessing/breakage....we dyed my hair a camel color. I hated it! It was drab on me. I also don't like red tones on me. However...maybe a lighter brown/chocolate would give me the needed change I'm looking for but also keep me in my natural dark tones. Thanks for the compliments!

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Feb 8 2010, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883248


> Wow, you look great beautiful both ways! They look completely different! Love it, I think the dark hair is more elegant, but the blonde is fun!! How about dark hair in winter and light hair in the summer! Best of both worlds!![/B]


That's what I was thinking! Blonde is so fun in the summer. It would take awhile for me to get back to blonde if I decided to go that route. Can't go from dark brunette straight to blonde. YIKES! My hair would be fried LOL. But maybe I'll find an inbetween dark and blonde that I will like. Or maybe I'll just stay w/what I have now. Decisions decisions!

QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 8 2010, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883249


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Feb 8 2010, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883240





> To be completely honest, I think you look best with your natural color. It looks more sophisticated and I think it brings out your beautiful face more. I think women look best going with their natural color and adding a few natural looking highlights (not blonde) if you feel like you need more than one color in your hair. My vote is definitely for staying brunette![/B]



Everyone made so many good points....one I like is to go blonde and do something different..why not, because you can always change it again.

But as for which I prefer, natural for the reason above. I think your hair should complement your face, which it does as a blonde but it does it better as a brunette. Plus if you look more like your Mom...I mean that is reason enough right?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hair color is like paint color. You can always change it. Great point Brenda! Nothing worse than getting into a hair rut with the same old look for years. I think the consensus is to change it up BUT stick w/darker tones.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

you know I love you and despite our Asian heritage (muhaha) I prefer you blonde. lol. surprised?? 
for 99.9% of women, I think NATURAL hair color is best. Fake hair color is very 2003-05 to me. Natural is IN, over processed and dyed hair is OUT. But, you are the exception for me...hehe..

I think you should go back to blonde but do NOT get streaks/ highlights, please! That is just a dated look! Just all ONE color blonde (richer, denser blonde, nothing too pale).


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Feb 8 2010, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883253


> QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 8 2010, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883250





> Okay this is a TRUE compromise...............
> 
> I would go back to dark and have only a few foils done to frame your face( maybe 8 fine foils)Not heavy foils like the pics. Just enough to highlight but showing your dark hair too. Not in big chunky streaks but finer distribution.[/B]


well that sounds good!

and it especially would be good to keep your hair in a healthy state.

ablonde around the facal parts would make a difference but wold still keep your hair looking natural altogether.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes the highlights do take a toll on your hair. This is by far the healthiest my hair has ever been. The thick heavy highlights are definitely out. I would probably look 18 again LOL. I was just leaning towards going lighter/blonder again. 

Thanks for the feedback!  

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 8 2010, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883254


> You look great in both! You can always go lighter in the spring/summer and darker with warm caramel highlights in the fall/winter. That may work really well with the lighter color spring/summer clothes and darker clothing in the colder days.[/B]


I like the seasonal switchup! 

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 8 2010, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883258


> you know I love you and despite our Asian heritage (muhaha) I prefer you blonde. lol. surprised??
> for 99.9% of women, I think NATURAL hair color is best. Fake hair color is very 2003-05 to me. Natural is IN, over processed and dyed hair is OUT. But, you are the exception for me...hehe..
> 
> I think you should go back to blonde but do NOT get streaks/ highlights, please! That is just a dated look! Just all ONE color blonde (richer, denser blonde, nothing too pale).[/B]


SHOCKA! Really Al?! Yes I am surprised! Hmm....can you think of someone with the hair color you have in mind as an example?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I voted brunette - I think it suits you better


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 8 2010, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883258


> you know I love you and despite our Asian heritage (muhaha) I prefer you blonde. lol. surprised??
> for 99.9% of women, I think NATURAL hair color is best. Fake hair color is very 2003-05 to me. Natural is IN, over processed and dyed hair is OUT. But, you are the exception for me...hehe..
> 
> I think you should go back to blonde but do NOT get streaks/ highlights, please! That is just a dated look! Just all ONE color blonde (richer, denser blonde, nothing too pale).[/B]


ITA!!!

OP--you are a cutie patootie! 

I like you brunette--however, I do think you need a bit of brightness--it looks very solid. I'd break it up with some blond highlights, but you don't have to go platnium (sp). Know what I'm saying?

I am naturally a dark blond and my hair was getting "too" blond so at my last color appt I had them color it back to darker blond and, honestly, it's just too drab on me. I need some kick. I think especially as one gets older (ahem, like myself) too dark for your complexion can make you look too pale, tired, etc. So next appt I'll have my blond put back in. Subtle, but enough to brighten me up again.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Amby @ Feb 8 2010, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883264


> I voted brunette - I think it suits you better [/B]


 :ThankYou: 

QUOTE (camfan @ Feb 8 2010, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883265


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 8 2010, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883258





> you know I love you and despite our Asian heritage (muhaha) I prefer you blonde. lol. surprised??
> for 99.9% of women, I think NATURAL hair color is best. Fake hair color is very 2003-05 to me. Natural is IN, over processed and dyed hair is OUT. But, you are the exception for me...hehe..
> 
> I think you should go back to blonde but do NOT get streaks/ highlights, please! That is just a dated look! Just all ONE color blonde (richer, denser blonde, nothing too pale).[/B]


ITA!!!

OP--you are a cutie patootie! 

I like you brunette--however, I do think you need a bit of brightness--it looks very solid. I'd break it up with some blond highlights, but you don't have to go platnium (sp). Know what I'm saying?

I am naturally a dark blond and my hair was getting "too" blond so at my last color appt I had them color it back to darker blond and, honestly, it's just too drab on me. I need some kick. I think especially as one gets older (ahem, like myself) too dark for your complexion can make you look too pale, tired, etc. So next appt I'll have my blond put back in. Subtle, but enough to brighten me up again.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I know what you mean about looking pale and washed out w/darker hair. That's how I'm feeling now especially since it's the dead of winter. But I felt that same way when I had the carmel color done (as mentioned during my hair rehab). I definitely won't go back to carmel.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I like the brunette!  I would add red tones, but you said you don't like them... so maybe not! 

Either way, you are beautiful!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 8 2010, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883271


> I like the brunette!  I would add red tones, but you said you don't like them... so maybe not!
> 
> Either way, you are beautiful![/B]


I've gotten the red tone suggestions before. LOL don't know what's wrong with me, I have just never liked them for me LOL! I must have met someone along the way w/red hair tones that was rude to me or something LOL. 

Thanks Mandy!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tammy you are a very beautiful young woman. Honestly I think the blonde is a very unnatural look for you and your beautiful olive complexion. If you are looking for a change why not consider something in the warm tones like a dark alburn, or you could use a lighter honey brown hi-lite. jmho

Mrs. Tammy, my mommy's pinion pwobably worf 'bout .02 ~Sassy


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I like brunette on you....your hair is so healthy looking as darker and you seem to have more sexiness in the pictures. My daughter is like you and can go either way but I prefer her blond because it looks better. On you with your asian looks and beautiful eyes, you just look so much more exotic and so the darker hair becomes you more!!! Whatever your decision, I think you rock!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I agree with what others have already said ... you really do look fantastic both ways, but I voted brunette. Then again, I have always ... hmmm, what's the best way to say this? I have always preferred dark hair over light. Indubitably. 
Well, except apparently when it comes to little doggies.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Tammy- you are beautiful, girl!! I prefer brown hair on you...it brings out your natural beauty. I vote for highlights, but not red!! More like subtle dark blonde/light brown highlights all over....The blond seems more fun (and I can see why some men prefer it), but for me, I notice more the hair and less your face with blond hair. I think the brunette is chic and sophisticated. Whichever one you decide on, have fun with it! I need to make a change too!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 8 2010, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883277


> Tammy you are a very beautiful young woman. Honestly I think the blonde is a very unnatural look for you and your beautiful olive complexion. If you are looking for a change why not consider something in the warm tones like a dark alburn, or you could use a lighter honey brown hi-lite. jmho
> 
> Mrs. Tammy, my mommy's pinion pwobably worf 'bout .02 ~Sassy[/B]


Sassy...I'll take your Mommy's opinion even if it's only worf 'bout .02  (It's worth more for me though!)

Thanks Pat. I appreciate your feedback and sweet compliments. My hair appt. is this Wednesday although with this snowstorm coming it might get pushed back.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I like the brunette color for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

your a beauty, Brunette is your color, your hair is beautiful


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

May I be honest ? The dark hair is really you. You look perfect with it. Very beautiful. I don't know why you would want to change it. It's classy. Unlike others you don't look beautiful to me in blonde, you look fake. Our skin color is made to go with the hair color.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

brunette with warm golden highlights, but you are beautiful no matter what color hair you have!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Your really lucky as you can easily carry of both! not that many women can..or at least not well lol both really suit you but being dark haired myself i voted for brunette  i also thought it brought out your eyes more :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 8 2010, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883278


> I like brunette on you....your hair is so healthy looking as darker and you seem to have more sexiness in the pictures. My daughter is like you and can go either way but I prefer her blond because it looks better. On you with your asian looks and beautiful eyes, you just look so much more exotic and so the darker hair becomes you more!!! Whatever your decision, I think you rock!!!![/B]


Thanks Dianne. It's fun being able to wear it both ways. I'll do my best to "rock out" whichever look I decide to go with! :rochard: 
QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 8 2010, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883283


> Tammy- you are beautiful, girl!! I prefer brown hair on you...it brings out your natural beauty. I vote for highlights, but not red!! More like subtle dark blonde/light brown highlights all over....The blond seems more fun (and I can see why some men prefer it), but for me, I notice more the hair and less your face with blond hair. I think the brunette is chic and sophisticated. Whichever one you decide on, have fun with it! I need to make a change too!![/B]


YUP men and blondes! LOL DH LOVES the blonde look lmao. He's like a year after we get married you go and change your look completely LOL! 

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Feb 8 2010, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883291


> May I be honest ? The dark hair is really you. You look perfect with it. Very beautiful. I don't know why you would want to change it. It's classy. Unlike others you don't look beautiful to me in blonde, you look fake. Our skin color is made to go with the hair color.[/B]


Thank you for your honesty. I got a kick out the fake comment. YIKES! I don't want to look fake, but I totally know what you mean by it.  I think every single girl in NJ had blonde highlights for awhile there. Seems like all my friends who were highlighted blondes are now going with the dark look. 

makes me think...I would look at pictures from my sister from the 80s. It was all big, teased out hair. I look at pics of me and my friends from college and during our 20s...we are all blonde and highlighted. It was definitley a trend.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, I love brunette on you! It brings out your skin tone and your eyes... but blonde just seems to jump out at me. Maybe it's b/c I'm young? Who knows. But what I do know, is that you kind of remind me of one of my favorite pop singers Rachel Stevens! She is gorgeous just like you! :biggrin:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

your natural color is so pretty!!!
i would def keep it brunette :thmbup:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 8 2010, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883208


> Not sure if my first attempt at creating a poll worked LOL
> 
> Ok ladies....need some hair color advice. My natural hair color is dark brown. I was blondish(highlights) for over 10 years up until Summer 2008 when I drastically changed it to brunette. DH wants it back to blonde. When people see me it's very divided. Some like it blonde...others like it dark. My hairdresser thinks it's time for a change and wants me to venture back to blonde. I'm in the middle. Don't know which I like better. I kinda still like the dark.
> 
> ...


I vote brunette. You are stunning in both colors, but the darker hair complimented your skin color so well.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I say brunette, you look great in your natural color. Being a brunette myself, I have always felt blessed to have a dark, rich color that I didn't have to color. I always thought dark hair colored to light looks sleazy. Even highlights look good for a week and then begin to look fried with a different texture. Brunettes can wear most colors in clothes and look great. Do what YOU feel best in and that will make you most attractive!! Good luck with your decision :thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have to say I think the dark hair on you looks gorgeous! However, since I can't tell from photos, if the dark is a monotone which on my screen to seems to be them I'd vote for some multitones but in the darker shades. Sort of a "sun-kissed" look. Or... ( I haven't read thru all replies so maybe already suggested).. but you could do some facial highlights for some 'pop' But not real lite ones .

The bottom line is you're a pretty gal so can get away with just about anything!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with the others. You are gorgeous either way. I think I kinda like you a bit more blond for the summer. I would add highlights. It is easier to change back and forth a bit more that way. I love the strong dark for the winter, nice to look a little sunkissed for the summer. I think the blond looks more fun loving laid back on you. The dark more serious/traditional.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Another one in the brunette camp. Much better with your skin tone like others have said. Also, you have nice shiny hair and the dark color really brings it out.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Absolutley brunette! I think it was Maltese Jane who used the word fake, I agree. IMO, unless you're born blonde, it just never looks right. Besides, you're a knockout in your natural color!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Honestly I think you're so pretty in both colors! You could be bald headed and still be stunningly gorgeous!! But I voted for the darker color- it just goes so perfectly with your skin tone and eyes! 

PS- maybe you can get some low lights/ highlights if you did go brunette- then it spices it up a bit. Maybe something like caramel, honey or ash blonde sort of thing..(but no red)? The photo someone posted above is cute too- of that girl's hair.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

I say brunette :smheat: 

But then again, I'm a gingerhead, so what do I know?


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

blonde! Im so jealous u`re so pretty.. btw are you asian or a little mix of it? You look pretty asian in the darker hair colour


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You are beautiful, and you'll look great with whichever look you decide to go with. The dark hair, however, looks extra wonderful on you. It looks richer.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Feb 8 2010, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883314


> Well, I love brunette on you! It brings out your skin tone and your eyes... but blonde just seems to jump out at me. Maybe it's b/c I'm young? Who knows. But what I do know, is that you kind of remind me of one of my favorite pop singers Rachel Stevens! She is gorgeous just like you! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oohh I like Rachel Steven's hair color. Not sure of who she is but she has great color in her hair! Thanks for the picture  

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 8 2010, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883344


> I have to say I think the dark hair on you looks gorgeous! However, since I can't tell from photos, if the dark is a monotone which on my screen to seems to be them I'd vote for some multitones but in the darker shades. Sort of a "sun-kissed" look. Or... ( I haven't read thru all replies so maybe already suggested).. but you could do some facial highlights for some 'pop' But not real lite ones .
> 
> The bottom line is you're a pretty gal so can get away with just about anything![/B]


Yes Terry....right now it's all one solid color. No highlights or multiones in it currently. I could certainly keep it dark but add some lighter tones through it. Just have to be careful not to get any red tones LOL. I'm so against red! 
QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Feb 8 2010, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883351


> I agree with the others. You are gorgeous either way. I think I kinda like you a bit more blond for the summer. I would add highlights. It is easier to change back and forth a bit more that way. I love the strong dark for the winter, nice to look a little sunkissed for the summer. I think the blond looks more fun loving laid back on you. The dark more serious/traditional.[/B]


Isn't it funny how your personality and style can change from your hair color? LOL I totally dressed and felt different when I had blonde hair. 
QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 8 2010, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883376


> Absolutley brunette! I think it was Maltese Jane who used the word fake, I agree. IMO, unless you're born blonde, it just never looks right. Besides, you're a knockout in your natural color!![/B]


Thank you!

QUOTE (winterc0ld @ Feb 9 2010, 12:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883447


> blonde! Im so jealous u`re so pretty.. btw are you asian or a little mix of it? You look pretty asian in the darker hair colour [/B]


Ahh a blonde vote! Thank you!!!

Yes I am 1/4 Japanese. My mother is 1/2 and you can tell on her...but yes since I went darker w/my hair people have asked me much more if I was part Asian.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you for all your votes and sweet compliments! I told DH last night that based on the polls Brunette is kicking Blonde's little tushy. LOL! I'm leaning towards staying brunette but maybe adding in some other tones in there. My hair appt was for tomorrow evening but it's going to get pushed off till next week. Another snowstorm is headed here tonight into tomorrow and there is no way I'm driving a 1/2 hour to my salon in a blizzard lol. I promise to post after my appointment next week!

Thank you again ladies...I knew I could count on all of you for great honest advice and feedback! :ThankYou:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I voted for BRUNETTE 

you look pretty either way


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Brunette, baby!! 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You looked beautiful as a blonde, but hands down no questions asked BRUNETTE! It's a very sexy, exotic & sophisticated look. I like it as is, but could also maybe for summer, see very very fine lighter brunette (not blonde) highlights. Very natural looking highlights. Not the, oh I like your highlights, kind of highlights. As for making your hair 'more fun', with your type of hair and it's length, you can put it up in so many fun and casual ways, as well as very elegant and dressy up-sweeps. JMO. I love ya and would never not tell you the truth. :hugging:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I voted blonde since

1. hubby wants it so give him a little joy for a little while

2. it looks pretty on you

3. I am a blonde (natural....and BTW look bad in anything other than my color!) LOL


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You know...from the very first time I saw a picture of you, your coloring has always reminded me of Penelope Cruz. Just thought I'd throw that in. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 9 2010, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883650


> You looked beautiful as a blonde, but hands down no questions asked BRUNETTE! It's a very sexy, exotic & sophisticated look. I like it as is, but could also maybe for summer, see very very fine lighter brunette (not blonde) highlights. Very natural looking highlights. Not the, oh I like your highlights, kind of highlights. As for making your hair 'more fun', with your type of hair and it's length, you can put it up in so many fun and casual ways, as well as very elegant and dressy up-sweeps. JMO. I love ya and would never not tell you the truth. :hugging:[/B]


Oh I like your highlights kind of highlights LMAO! Good line. I actually had gotten that same remark a few times back in the day LOL! 

Yes, I love that it's long. I can do alot more with it although most days it's just down and straight. Thank you friend for telling me the truth! 

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Feb 9 2010, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883652


> I voted blonde since
> 
> 1. hubby wants it so give him a little joy for a little while
> 
> ...


A vote for hubby!!!! He will be thrilled! Thank you! 

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 9 2010, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883669


> You know...from the very first time I saw a picture of you, your coloring has always reminded me of Penelope Cruz. Just thought I'd throw that in. :wub:[/B]


Aww shucks Crystal. That's quite the compliment...Thank you! Ironic you said that.....our girl Penelope was interviewed a few weeks ago on one of those Sunday evening shows and I was admiring her lighter hair color. It was brown but lighter tones through it. I even said to Erik, "do you like Penelope's hair color?" And he did! So maybe her new hair color should be my inspiration!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 9 2010, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883683


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 9 2010, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883650





> You looked beautiful as a blonde, but hands down no questions asked BRUNETTE! It's a very sexy, exotic & sophisticated look. I like it as is, but could also maybe for summer, see very very fine lighter brunette (not blonde) highlights. Very natural looking highlights. Not the, oh I like your highlights, kind of highlights. As for making your hair 'more fun', with your type of hair and it's length, you can put it up in so many fun and casual ways, as well as very elegant and dressy up-sweeps. JMO. I love ya and would never not tell you the truth. :hugging:[/B]


Oh I like your highlights kind of highlights LMAO! Good line. I actually had gotten that same remark a few times back in the day LOL! 

Yes, I love that it's long. I can do alot more with it although most days it's just down and straight. Thank you friend for telling me the truth! 



QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 9 2010, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883669


> You know...from the very first time I saw a picture of you, your coloring has always reminded me of Penelope Cruz. Just thought I'd throw that in. :wub:[/B]


Aww shucks Crystal. That's quite the compliment...Thank you! Ironic you said that.....our girl Penelope was interviewed a few weeks ago on one of those Sunday evening shows and I was admiring her lighter hair color. It was brown but lighter tones through it. I even said to Erik, "do you like Penelope's hair color?" And he did! So maybe her new hair color should be my inspiration!
[/B][/QUOTE]

lol...great minds...


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Don't know if you decided yet and I didn't get a chance to read through the responses, but I got through the SAME thing as you all the time so I totally get it. I have highlights for a few years and then get sick of them (it's hard to highlight dark brown hair) and then go to a dark brown. I am getting the highlight itch as well, as I alwasy do, but I think Im going to stick with brown. Actually looking at your pictures pretty mcuh confirmed it for me, because I love the look of the highlights, but I think you look gorgeous with your dark brown hair. It's classy, professional, traditional, and really brings out your other facial features. I also play around with my dark color, sometimes adding a red tone to it. I'm just more attracted (obviously men LOL) to that dark brown look, and when it comes to women, some of the ones that I think are gorgeous are brunette (Rachel Adams, salma hayek, etc etc). This is SUCH a matter of opinion though, so its hard  Ha, good luck!


----------

